# LUA: Text soll in eine Datei eines Servers geschrieben werden



## Chrissi007 (17. November 2004)

Hiho, 

Ich befasse mich seit kurzem mit der LUA Scripting Language und stehe jetzt vor meinem ersten großen Problem. *g*
Ich hoffe dass sich hier der ein oder andere Profi befindet, der mir weiterhelfen kann 

Mein Vorhaben ist eigenltich lediglich einen Textstring in eine Datei zu schreiben, die sich auf einem UNIX-Server befindet. Da Ich allerdings wie bereits oben erwähnt völliger Neuling in LUA bin und Ich deutsche Anleitungen / Bücher zu dieser Sprache noch nicht gefunden habe, fehlt mir völlig der Ansatz. 

Ich habe eine Variable "stats". Den Inhalt dieser Variablen möchte Ich nun in beispielsweise die Datei "database.txt" schreiben.
Noch eine Frage: Wie müsste Ich vorgehen, wenn Ich eine gesamte Datei auf den Server hochladen möchte? 


Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Oliver Gringel (17. November 2004)

Schau mal hier: http://www.lua.org/manual/
Das sah beim ersten überfliegen nach einer sehr brauchbaren Manual aus.


----------

